# to wash and iron newborn clothes before they arrive?



## hawalkden

Would You wash and iron youre newborn clothes before they arrive even if the clothes are brandnew?
Also what washing products would you us?


----------



## missmayhem

washed in a teaspoon of fairy non bio and a teaspoon fairy fabric softener....


i iron when i'm bored so who knows but they'll prob get ironed


----------



## Cleo

Wash, yes. Iron baby clothes? Hahahahaha, not ever going to happen! What in the world would even need to be ironed?


----------



## Button#

Wash, yes. Iron, sorry I don't understand the question.:haha:


----------



## Roxie

il be washing them with my normal bold 2in1 powder, but no way will i be ironing them lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

i said no if theyre brand new in wrapper i dont see the point.the baby will puke all over them soon enough :haha:
the 2nd hand ones ill wash of course


----------



## AFC84

Wash yes...iron no chance! :haha:


----------



## hawalkden

Thanks guys :) 
Just ladies I know who were due and on Mat leave and got bored in the day and wanted to have their little bundles in their arms rearanged the nursery, got all the clothes out, then put them back and then washed and ironed them loads, sitting on their bed with the ironing bored at the lowest level watching telly! :| haha


----------



## SouthernC

I will be washing them, ironing, nope I dont even iron my own clothes lol


----------



## woohoo

going to wash them all but doubt if il iron them, haha i try not to iron if i dont have to. although i may get bored when i finish work next week and do some, thats when i get round to washing them all. x


----------



## HeeBeeGeeBee

Yep...I'll was them in non-bio liquid and softener....but I'm not ironing them...that's a little OCD even for me!!!:haha:


----------



## DukesAngel

I would. I plan on getting a lot of my baby's first clothes from a second hand store rather than new. Must wash them :)


----------



## mamawannabee

I'll wash them with Dreft once I stop working and will be totally bored in the weeks leading up to birth. Will not be ironing however, unless I get really bored. I hardly ever use the iron


----------



## NDH

Wash, yes. Iron, absolutely not! I only iron my own clothes when I have absolutely no choice :haha:

So far all the clothes I have are second hand (though some have tags on so have never been worn) so they obviously need to be washed, but even new ones I would wash (not that I do that for my clothes however lol). You never know who's touched them or if they've been dropped on the ground, and if there's any chemical residue on them from the manufacturing.


----------



## Lucy22

I've washed and ironed all LO's new clothes :flower:

Having worked in retail I know how they treat clothes in the store room so I'd get more peace of mind knowing LO's clothes are definitely clean :D


----------



## booboomagoo

I'll definitely wash clothes before baby arrives, even the new stuff. Who knows what chemicals they've been exposed to during manufacturing?

What is this i-ron you speak of? I don't know this word.


----------



## shortie1990

I didn't bother, I know its recomended, but I'm not that over cautious, and dont think it is going to do any harm


----------



## araxie

yes


----------



## FeistyMom

I don't really iron at all (haven't gotten the iron out since moving 2 years ago...) but I wash all new baby clothes. Sometimes I don't bother washing the 2nd hand ones, when they are from folks I know and know that they have been cleaned, but the *one* time I didn't wash a new outfit for my DD1, she broke out in a bad rash. She has sensitive skin, and the fire-resistant treatments and other chemicals that are common on new baby clothes really upset her. Plus I think the clothes smell so much nicer after being washed in Dreft or Ivory!

DD2 doesn't have the same sensitivity, but I wash most of her new stuff first too. I still wash DD1's stuff (otherwise even at age 4 she still gets rashes sometimes!), but not DD2 (she'll be 2 soon). It'll all depend on how sensitive your baby's skin is.


----------



## TiredNurse27

Ironing is for losers!

I will be washing everything in my usual Tesco Colours 2 in 1 washing liqui-tabs.


----------



## Gretaa

I'll wash them all before my due date with a magic ball :D sounds funny, but apparently this thing is very ecological 
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcThQ7AcjTxqWFnQdWJ7SQ9_eZ_2kbIOM4Xm70LW36aBeMRWVHTizQ&t=1


----------



## ahcigar1

I have washed all the clothes but I don't plan on ironing them at all. I really don't see a point in that. None of them are wrinkled and more work than needs to be done I think.


----------



## Poppeteer

Washed and ironed here :blush:

My name is dee and I have OCD.


----------



## JoJo_2012

doesn't really matter that much I suppose, wash but definitely don't iron./


----------



## MissMaternal

I will definitely be washing all of her clothes, even if they're brand new, and i will probably use fairy non bio liquid and comfort fabric conditioner! But i will not iron them, like someone else said, i don't even iron my own clothes :haha: xx


----------



## Zooy

Wash yes, iron no!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

The only things I EVER iron are OH's work shirts! 

With brand new store bought baby clothes, last time I didn't wash them but I did wash everything that was given to me.


----------



## Saphira

I'll definitely wash everything (including any toys) a month before baby's due date. As for ironing, won't be doing that. :p I figure it'll end up being a waste of time as he or she will probably go through a few outfits a day anyway. Will use regular detergent and fabric softener. As for the soft toys, I'll have to figure out which product I'll use as most of them aren't supposed to go through a washing machine cycle.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Wash- absolutely- even brand new- smell the brand new clothes and they smell like a chemical or something. Not nice. iron? i don't even own one LOL


----------



## Seity

Wash - nope, Iron - what's that?


----------



## Cookie83

I have washed everthing but not ironed it. I dont like the thought of all the people touching the clothes in the shops with grubby dirty hands and then putting the clothes onto my little baby. I'm a bit obsessed with clean hands :haha:


----------



## Iwant2beamum

I'll wash. I won't iron. I don't iron my own clothes. X


----------



## mumatmadhouse

I will be washing everything in fairy, i have used it with all of mine and I just love the smell. I doubt the iron will be dusted for use tho unless i am very bored! I am loving the fact that i am not the only one with an aversion to ironing btw, lol!


----------

